# Aktionen CS5 in CC



## Toni411001 (11. August 2014)

Hallo, 

Habe folgendes Problem, habe haufen Aktionen im CS 6, und woll diese jetzt unter CC weiter nutzen ..
So einfach ist es doch nicht, scheinbar benennet das neue CC die Ebenen neu, somit die Aktioanen nicht mehr zu gebrauchen da die Ebenen nie gefunden werden .... Hat jemand eine Lösung ?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. August 2014)

Hi Toni 

Ich habe dummerweise Photoshop CC nicht installiert, aber ich denke, ich kann dir trotzdem weiterhelfen. Jedenfalls versuche ich es mal.

1. Wenn du vorhandene Ebenen kopierst, dann gibt es eine Option in den Panel Options, wo du ankreuzen kannst, dass kopierte Ebenen automatisch den Namenszusatz "copy" bekommen. Vielleicht hast du das in CS6 angekreuzt und in CC nicht (oder andersrum)?

2. Wenn du Ebenen nicht kopierst, sondern neu erstellst, dann solltest du das beim Aufzeichnen von Aktionen nicht über das kleine Icon in der Ebenenpalette machen, sondern über den Menübefehl *New Layer* (Strg+Shift+N) weil du hier direkt einen Namen für die Ebene vergeben kannst und nicht von der automatischen Benennung durch Photoshop abhängst. Das macht die gesamte Geschichte wesentlich flexibler, insbesondere auch dann, wenn du mal zwischen verschiedenen Sprachen wechseln musst (oder die Aktionen an anderssprachige User weitergeben möchtest).

Also: Ebenen mittels Menübefehl erstellen und benennen, statt das in 2 Schritten zu machen (a. Erstellen der Ebene -> b. Umbenennen der erstellten Ebene).

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter. Ansonsten weiter nachhaken. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Toni411001 (11. August 2014)

Werde Zuhause nachschauen, ob es daran lag, 

Nur im nach hinein ist es schwierig( bis unmöglich)  zu ändern,  vor allem habe ich immer die Ebenen kopiert..

Mal sehen ob ich da was basteln kann.

Ansonsten muss ich wohl alles von vorne beginnen


----------

